# Free Australian Shepherd.



## stringmusic (Aug 3, 2012)

I am posting this for a friend, she is giving the dog away, she doesn't have time to give him the attention an Australian Shepherd needs.

Full Blooded Mini Australian Shepard. His name is Phin… He was born Deaf. He was born Dec 31 2008. Great Dog needs lots of attention…very affectionate….obsessed with playing fetch. Plays well with female dogs.

If you would like more information, she can be reached at 678-689-7912 or e-mail at, Shelby.N.Scott.TACU@Statefarm.com


----------



## applejuice (Aug 3, 2012)

bump for a good dog!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 3, 2012)

applejuice said:


> bump for a good dog!



Thanks A J


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

such a unique looking pup!! so cute!


----------



## SonShine13109 (Mar 16, 2013)

Has this dog found a home?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 16, 2013)

Awwww he's so purdy. Wish I had a farm for him to roam with my other doggie. Hope someone takes him and loves him!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2013)

SonShine13109 said:


> Has this dog found a home?



Yes, she gave it to someone who contacted her from here.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yes, she gave it to someone who contacted her from here.



glad the lil lady found her a new home , them Aussie's are great dogs ...lots of energy but very loyal ....


----------



## atlashunter (May 9, 2013)

I love that last picture. That's the look of contentment on a dogs face if there ever was one!


----------

